# gone gto [email protected] july 19 2009



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

allways a packed show, run by a top promoter ,and sponsered by cartek.this show will be the highlight of the modern gto season.as usuall there is room for all makes and models...for further info pm the ol popcorn manartytb is located @rt1 s new bruinswick


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Its time again ey? Should be a nice turnout.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*yup!*



Aramz06 said:


> Its time again ey? Should be a nice turnout.


if the young guys can keep from doing monster burnouts it should be greatarty:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

what time? And what's otb... I'm so confused...


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*on the border tex mex rest.*



JerseyGoat said:


> what time? And what's otb... I'm so confused...


usually starts early 8 am or so,on the border is a great place with parking for over 200 cars and there is over flow parking.arty:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I thought *O*ff *T*rack *B*etting... my bad. I'll be there


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

popcorn man said:


> if the young guys can keep from doing monster burnouts it should be greatarty:


Young or old and just plain stupid will be hosed with gasoline and set on fire if they plan to smoke em at this years show....



JerseyGoat said:


> what time? And what's otb... I'm so confused...


Start 10 am, more details on the link.

LS1GTO.com Forums - On The Border G.O.N.E GTO Meet & Car Show July 19th


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Young or old and just plain stupid will be hosed with gasoline and set on fire if they plan to smoke em at this years show....
> 
> you can say that again:cool


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Thats Funny


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

yo guys, i would love to go. How do we make this happen?


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

mfriend193 said:


> yo guys, i would love to go. How do we make this happen?


i hope this helps you out

Thumbs up On The Border GTO Meet & Car Show July 19th
GTO MEET & Car Show The Date is set for July 19th Sunday Morning Start Time 10:00 Am Rain Date July 26th

On The Border Mexican Grill & Cantina
51 US Hwy. 1
New Brunswick, NJ 08901-1590
732-214-9400
Located in the Sears Parking lot Rt 1 South
http://www.ontheborder.com/menu/defa...E0059&state=NJ

Open to all Cars!!!


Plenty Of Door Prizes & Giveaways!
DJ To Play Some Rockin Tunes!
OTB Free Appetizer Giveaways!
Tons Of Trophies!
Best Car Club Award
Long Distance Award
1st Ever Dishragg Award


You can also click on http://www.jerseygtoclub.comFor contact Info & more details on the show.

A huge thank you our most generous sponsors

On The Border Restaurant
Cartek Performance Engineering
Allied Beverage Company
Mtk Welding & Fabrications
Mufflex Exhaust

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 616x800.


Post up Here to Pre Register



1 JETNITRO - NJ
2 FASTKNIGHT - NJ
3 SK360- PITT PA
4 2GTOs - NJ
5 EIGHTYS JAY - CT
6 THE DAK - PITT PA
7 JESTER - PA
8 EHASLEY - PA
9 NAILBOMB - PA
10 BLACKNBLOWNGOAT -NJ
11 MRSSPICERED -PA
12 SPICEREDM606 -PA
13 GOATBOY4056 -NJ
14 GRANDPAMIKE - MA
15 REDBEARDEDGOAT - MD
16 BLACKGOAT15 -NJ
17 JRZYGOAT - NJ
18 NJGOATFARMER - NJ
19 MRS NJGOATFARMER
20 JOEYELBOWS - NJ
21 INDIGO99LS -MD
22 05CYCLONE- PITT PA
23 MONTESS2K -NY
24 GT-OH -PA
25 SPEEDDEMON -CT
26 MRSGREMLIN -PA
27 MRGREMLIN
28 JERSEYMADMAN -NJ
29 BATMANGTO - PA
30 HAZELJEN -NY
31 GENECISTARO -NJ
32 SSPORT -NJ
33 JIMTINY -NY
34 HUMMINA -NJ
35 LS1MELISSA -NY
36 CAMARO AL
37 TIME2SHINE -NJ
38 MYFIRSTGTO - NJ
39 THE WRENCH - PA
40 DCSGTO- NH
41 LITTLEGTO143 -RI
42 BLACKDEVIL -RI
43 MJMALLRAT13 -NJ
44 GPEDRICK
45 LEXUSTECH7 -PA
46 NHGOAT -NH
47 BIG89DOG -NJ
48 04GOAT350 -NY
49 RUSHHOUR -NJ
50 MRSRUSHHOUR -NJ
51 YOUNGERRUSHHOUR-NJ
52 XCOLDX - PA
53 SIXPOINTO- NJ
54 TIGERTAMER - NJ
55 AUTOMATICWPN06 - PITT PA
56 05NJGTOKID -NJ
57 SKIPOPEY36 -PA
58 ANT - NJ
59 BLUEBIRD05GTO - NJ
60 DWIL - NJ
61 RDRUNNER -NJ
62 IrnZeppelin -NY
63 Burninrubbergt -NJ


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*just show up ...lol*



mfriend193 said:


> yo guys, i would love to go. How do we make this happen?


all welcomearty:


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Young or old and just plain stupid will be hosed with gasoline and set on fire if they plan to smoke em at this years show....
> 
> You're kidding right? No burnouts??? Pretty lame IMHO! Must be an East Coast thing!!


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*well.............*



REX said:


> Red Bearded Goat said:
> 
> 
> > Young or old and just plain stupid will be hosed with gasoline and set on fire if they plan to smoke em at this years show....
> ...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> REX said:
> 
> 
> > dude go up on you tube and you can see the idotic behavior that occured at the last show at otb including a forced acident and a corvette doing a 360.theres going to be so many cops and state troopers on rt 1 that day that its simple ,get crazy go to jail !arty:yeah thats an east thing ,stayin out of jail....
> ...


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

popcorn man said:


> REX said:
> 
> 
> > dude go up on you tube and you can see the idotic behavior that occured at the last show at otb including a forced acident and a corvette doing a 360.theres going to be so many cops and state troopers on rt 1 that day that its simple ,get crazy go to jail !arty:yeah thats an east thing ,stayin out of jail....
> ...


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*must be nice!*



REX said:


> popcorn man said:
> 
> 
> > I'll check it out, but just so you know where I'm coming from, the city shuts down the whole main circular drag around town here one night a year for us in August and let us go crazy!
> ...


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*yeah perfect 360*



jpalamar said:


> popcorn man said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew's 360 was halerious
> ...


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

popcorn man said:


> REX said:
> 
> 
> > well sorry to say that aint the case here ...but it must be nice
> ...


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*Its Coming!*

BUMParty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> BUMParty:


2MORROW.......... cant wait. :cheers


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> 2MORROW.......... cant wait. :cheers


Bet You would like to take that Back.....Frank:seeya:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

my first gto said:


> Bet You would like to take that Back.....Frank:seeya:


:cheers....... im glad we talked.


----------

